# Trump Strikes deal



## InTheValley (Apr 13, 2018)

Huge news people. Trump is letting States do what they wish, and Looking at Total legalization Nation wide. Seeing there is now a FDA questionnaire floating around on the web, where you can give your input on Legalization, for info on removing from being a scheduled HERB. You have till April 23rd to give your input. Search Tweeter for it.

This is huge win,..


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 13, 2018)

Trump is a known Liar. You can believe if this is not fake news he will soon change his mind.


----------



## SB85 (Apr 13, 2018)

I wouldn't put too much behind his word being as the guy is known to flip flop


----------



## InTheValley (Apr 13, 2018)

COMMMOONNN MANNNNN,

ITS FRIDAY, 

lol, I hear ya man, 

But if it does hold, I expect alot of States to go full legal within a month or 2, especially that have Medical already. Alot of states were on the fence just because of this bickering per/State rights.

I would imagine this will also allow Banks to Bank,


----------



## SB85 (Apr 13, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> COMMMOONNN MANNNNN,
> 
> ITS FRIDAY,
> 
> ...




Out in my state rivals have forced Cuomo to jump on the bandwagon when it comes to Cannabis


----------



## InTheValley (Apr 13, 2018)

with Nixon, its like she told him, " you dont have a choice,"lol..


----------



## SB85 (Apr 13, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> with Nixon, its like she told him, " you dont have a choice,"lol..




The folks living out here are really tired of Cuomo/the guy was even booed at an dem event


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 13, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> Huge news people. Trump is letting States do what they wish, and Looking at Total legalization Nation wide. Seeing there is now a FDA questionnaire floating around on the web, where you can give your input on Legalization, for info on removing from being a scheduled HERB. You have till April 23rd to give your input. Search Tweeter for it.
> 
> This is huge win,..


link?


----------



## SB85 (Apr 13, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> link?




https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-gardner-strike-deal-on-legalized-marijuana-ending-standoff-over-justice-nominees/2018/04/13/2ac3b35a-3f3a-11e8-912d-16c9e9b37800_story.html?utm_term=.e712a0a4b8ee


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 14, 2018)

He hasn't struck any deal..He just promised something..He promises allot of stuff and doesn't deliver. Why would this be any different?


----------



## cat48661 (May 19, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> Huge news people. Trump is letting States do what they wish, and Looking at Total legalization Nation wide. Seeing there is now a FDA questionnaire floating around on the web, where you can give your input on Legalization, for info on removing from being a scheduled HERB. You have till April 23rd to give your input. Search Tweeter for it.
> 
> This is huge win,..





SB85 said:


> I wouldn't put too much behind his word being as the guy is known to flip flop


They just changed our laws in Michigan! No clones or seeds this year for medical. We were doing fine here. Assuming it's political, but where do patients get clones to start for their pain now?


----------



## InTheValley (May 19, 2018)

WTH,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2018)

you guys are dreamers, the only way that trump will legalize weed is if it somehow benefits trump. i don't see it happening anytime soon. the fucker picked sessions......


----------



## Rakin (May 26, 2018)

cat48661 said:


> They just changed our laws in Michigan! No clones or seeds this year for medical. We were doing fine here. Assuming it's political, but where do patients get clones to start for their pain now?


As in you can’t buy or sell clones or seeds or can’t posses or make at all? Has to be a loophole to that


----------



## Fubard (May 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you guys are dreamers, the only way that trump will legalize weed is if it somehow benefits trump. i don't see it happening anytime soon. the fucker picked sessions......


Aye, but if there's a chance of a jump in revenue to pay for pet projects, whether you agree with them or not, never mind how allowing individual states to decide to allow weed and free up resources to hunt down the meth, smack, marching powder and fentanyl then it could be a goer.


It all depends on what, if any, thought has gone into things, but anything that changes the current situation where Federal law and State law are at such odds with each other, anything that clears things up, can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 30, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Aye, but if there's a chance of a jump in revenue to pay for pet projects, whether you agree with them or not, never mind how allowing individual states to decide to allow weed and free up resources to hunt down the meth, smack, marching powder and fentanyl then it could be a goer.
> 
> 
> It all depends on what, if any, thought has gone into things, but anything that changes the current situation where Federal law and State law are at such odds with each other, anything that clears things up, can't be a bad thing.


i just don't see trump ever doing anything to "clear things up" unless it just happens by accident, like most anything good that comes from trumps administration, purely by accident


----------



## Fubard (May 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just don't see trump ever doing anything to "clear things up" unless it just happens by accident, like most anything good that comes from trumps administration, purely by accident


Could well be accidental, but the revenue potential doesn't lie, and to a politician more revenue is a bigger trough to stick their noses in.

But, as said, do it right and you save a fortune on petty possession charges, save court time, save prison time, that's all costs from revenue so there's a hell of a saving added to the potential extra revenue which, in reality, could be at least partially used to help against the real scourges like meth, crack, smack, "other opiates", etc.

That's the angle I'd use in his place, as narcotics and the economy are two major issues, so there's revenue PLUS "being seen to be doing something about the real curses on society".

Plus he'd annoy the shit out of people in every aspect of politics,.wouldn't you enjoy doing that?


----------



## Wilksey (May 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just don't see [ANY POTUS] ever doing anything to "clear things up" unless it just happens by accident, like most anything good that comes from [any presidential] administration, purely by accident....[because politicians are all cancerous, corrupt, traitorous, lying pieces of human filth]


Agree.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2018)

Lets pause for a minute of silence for those states that lost their "let the states decide" slavery.

Lincoln was such pussy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 30, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Agree.


well i'm glad you agree, and you certainly would never put words in anyone's mouth.....


----------



## Wilksey (May 30, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Lets pause for a minute of silence for those states that lost their "let the states decide" slavery.


If people actually valued what the U.S. stood for, then they would have done exactly that, and slavery would have ended as an institution because it was no longer economically viable due to technology.

But no. Let's just shit on the entire concept of the U.S., and the constitution, as created by our forefathers, and maim and murder each other in a civil war just so the federal government can move closer to the dictatorship pretty much EVERY central government wants.....oh, and then the feds will blame it all on "freeing the slaves". Right.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> If people actually valued what the U.S. stood for, then they would have done exactly that, and slavery would have ended as an institution because it was no longer economically viable due to technology.
> 
> But no. Let's just shit on the entire concept of the U.S., and the constitution, as created by our forefathers, and maim and murder each other in a civil war just so the federal government can move closer to the dictatorship pretty much EVERY central government wants.....oh, and then the feds will blame it all on "freeing the slaves". Right.


"land of the free" unless you're one of "those" states. Please, bring us all together as one, and see to it that UPS quits charging "fuel surcharges" from our last oil shortage while slashing union jobs for part-timers.

What day of the year do we celebrate Global Rights?

The United Nations Population Division and Goldman Sachs(NYSE:GS) predict that China will have *1.4 billion middle-class consumers by 2030*, compared to a forecast of *365 million in the U.S*. The stakes for American companies in China are rising.
https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/the-most-popular-american-companies-in-china

How is Communism influencing your life? What's that? 

"Freedom First!" comes before someones technology. Comrade.


----------



## Wilksey (May 30, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Global Rights?


No such thing outside of international law, and unless somebody is willing and able to enforce that law, then it's moot, regardless.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2018)

No Global Rights Day?

How bout national "Communism isn't a Concern Anymore Day" , surly a day corporations can appreciate.
Think of the sales!


----------



## Wilksey (May 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well i'm glad you agree, and you certainly [are a badass motherfucker, Wilksey. Hell, I'd even let you bang my sister].


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Thank you, sir.


don't have a sister, you can borrow my sheep


----------



## hotrodharley (May 31, 2018)

Anyone believing anything a politician promises is a sheep ready for shearing


----------



## tulow (Jun 16, 2018)

eh...no deal I think the main thing is they are looking at whats going on in colorado. I do feel there will be a point where the government will have no choice. honestly I toked before MMJ was even a term, I'm not about to start asking permission now. What they don't see never happened, and what they don't know wont hurt me! Sessions is a fucktard! even conservatives are unhappy with him. Hopefully his days as AG are #ed. gotta quit sensationalizing every thing politicians says this is a problem with both sides. although recent pattern seems to be doing things 44 had the opportunity to do but passed on, and there was talk of reschedule at the end of the 44 term.


----------



## doctordetroit (Jun 18, 2018)

I personally think once it's legalized on a federal level it's going to be the war on drugs all over again.
Feds will class it just like alcohol and only large high tax paying grows will be left alone while they run around busting small/personal grows just like someone running a alcohol still.
I hope I'm very wrong but it's hard to be an optimist when big brother gets involved.
@cat48661 theres no laws to stop a caregiver from donating to another caregiver as long as they stay in the allowed limit.
@Rakin license caregivers can have 2.5 usable ounces and 12 plants per patient in michigan up to I think 5 patient's nothing can be sold only donated. Recreational use is going to be voted on in November with the same restriction as above with the exception that cannabis (and its products of it) can be sold to anyone of age.


----------



## scotbot (Aug 2, 2018)

Why would President Trump favor legalization? It frees up all that cash in the legal states,more jobs etc.
Of course if it did happen under him most people would not give him credit.

I remember for years how " if you vote for Obami" he is going to legalize weed. 2012 came and went and that sack of sh1t did nothing,lol.

If Trump could cure cancer people would have a problem with that. I think its called Trump derangement syndrome.

Now lets all find a safe space


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2018)

tRUMP derangement syndrome is where you stick your head far enough up your own ass that his ideas start to sound good. it usually involves at least one shoulder and elbow to get that far up your own ass


----------



## scotbot (Aug 7, 2018)

LOL, President Trump is living rent free in your head


----------



## 757growin (Aug 7, 2018)

scotbot said:


> LOL, President Trump is living rent free in your head


He's actually living off my tax dollars at his golf resorts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2018)

scotbot said:


> LOL, President Trump is living rent free in your head


if a treasonous, bigoted, racist, misogynist, homophobic, lying, unethical, cowardly president being in office isn't a reason for concern, then there is NO reason for concern, the word needs to be removed from the language


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 10, 2018)

scotbot said:


> LOL, President Trump is living rent free in your head




I use to maintain Air Pollution Control Equipment ten years ago when it was popular.

15 straight days of unhealthy air/ 15 days of no work. Ironic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2018)

scotbot said:


> Why would President Trump favor legalization? It frees up all that cash in the legal states,more jobs etc.
> Of course if it did happen under him most people would not give him credit.
> 
> I remember for years how " if you vote for Obami" he is going to legalize weed. 2012 came and went and that sack of sh1t did nothing,lol.
> ...


Trump is a n word


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 12, 2018)

SB85 said:


> Out in my state rivals have forced Cuomo to jump on the bandwagon when it comes to Cannabis


New Yorker here too XD


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 20, 2018)

MAGAts are getting soooo desperate they miss the good old days when Obama was prez.

LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 20, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> If people actually valued what the U.S. stood for, then they would have done exactly that, and slavery would have ended as an institution because it was no longer economically viable due to technology.
> 
> But no. Let's just shit on the entire concept of the U.S., and the constitution, as created by our forefathers, and maim and murder each other in a civil war just so the federal government can move closer to the dictatorship pretty much EVERY central government wants.....oh, and then the feds will blame it all on "freeing the slaves". Right.


Can we test your theory by putting your family into eternal chattel slavery? If your daughter's tits are nice I think I'll make her my personal maid. Next, we'll just sell you off at a loss because you are uppity. I'd like to cross breed your wife with selected sperm donor to improve the line. Your son can live in a shack and tend my vineyard when I'm not having him learn banjo.

But you are OK with that because eventually the system will collapse just like cutting taxes will pay for themselves. These theories are always correct.


----------



## AngryPirate (Apr 11, 2019)

I think my 3 and 5 year old daughters would do better in the capital. Maybe our dogs could be the new FBI. I think the cats will be the secret service. We'll get this shit done guys.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2019)

AngryPirate said:


> I think my 3 and 5 year old daughters would do better in the capital. Maybe our dogs could be the new FBI. I think the cats will be the secret service. We'll get this shit done guys.


couldn't be worse than trump and his crowd...and you'd have fewer rats...


----------



## DNAprotection (Apr 20, 2019)

InTheValley said:


> Huge news people. Trump is letting States do what they wish, and Looking at Total legalization Nation wide. Seeing there is now a FDA questionnaire floating around on the web, where you can give your input on Legalization, for info on removing from being a scheduled HERB. You have till April 23rd to give your input. Search Tweeter for it.
> 
> This is huge win,..


There's always more to the story behind the headlines:

https://www.record-bee.com/2019/04/19/kiczenski-is-cannabis-cultivating-into-a-bio-threat-to-national-security/


----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 27, 2019)

News flash! Pigs will fly using solar power and fart flares before lying fuck Trump pushes or endorses legal pot! The GOP would rather choke on a shit sandwich than ever endorse cannabis as a group. Only a true optimist would interpret Trump’s few responses to direct questions as him endorsing it.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Jun 11, 2019)

Don't trust anything the man says.

He promised the brave transgender service members who protect your nation that he would protect them yet at the first opportunity he had them banned from serving ... against his own secretary of defense (Mattis) advice.

Trump doesn't know how to tell the truth and cares about nothing other then himself. Not even dead soldiers can stop him from starting off on one of his childhood insult rants during an interview on D-day in front of the graves of our brave fallen comrades.


----------



## bartow (Jun 15, 2019)

There is one good reason why Trump will go soft on marijuana. That is to win the election in 2020. Someone will grab this issue and it will help whoever does. Legalize is a hard issue for most lawmakers to support. They all owe their souls to big pharma and big pharma is the biggest obstacle to legalization.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 16, 2019)

bartow said:


> There is one good reason why Trump will go soft on marijuana. That is to win the election in 2020. Someone will grab this issue and it will help whoever does. Legalize is a hard issue for most lawmakers to support. They all owe their souls to big pharma and big pharma is the biggest obstacle to legalization.


Big pharma is a big supporter of Cannabis,just as big tobacco is, they just want it done in a way that benefits them.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 17, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Big pharma is a big supporter of Cannabis,just as big tobacco is, they just want it done in a way that benefits them.


its really generous to say they're in favor of cannabis. They're just in favor of whatever makes them more money, and right now it just happens to be cannabis. 

5 years ago they were loving opioids just as much.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 22, 2019)

The evangelical crowd is his bunch that absolutely are not going for legalization of any kind. If you have been paying attention to the overall picture you’ll note that organized opposition is putting out more “news” about rising accident rates involving cannabis and especially among teens. That “super potent pot” is actually triggering psychosis. That chronic use leads to cognitive dysfunction and other hysterical bullshit. Do not discredit the efforts and the lobby money of those who oppose. And as someone who’s lived in Colorado when it did and then Washington when it did and now up to Alaska I promise you that the bullshit doesn’t end when the legal begins. Every application for a retail permit that has to go before the borough council draws the squawkers. I am ready to answer questions about how this crap goes and goes down including the appointment of anti-pot crusaders to marijuana control boards!!! Be proactive not only in getting it passed but keeping it legal. Be there to tell legislators your wishes.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 25, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> The evangelical crowd is his bunch that absolutely are not going for legalization of any kind. If you have been paying attention to the overall picture you’ll note that organized opposition is putting out more “news” about rising accident rates involving cannabis and especially among teens. That “super potent pot” is actually triggering psychosis. That chronic use leads to cognitive dysfunction and other hysterical bullshit. Do not discredit the efforts and the lobby money of those who oppose. And as someone who’s lived in Colorado when it did and then Washington when it did and now up to Alaska I promise you that the bullshit doesn’t end when the legal begins. Every application for a retail permit that has to go before the borough council draws the squawkers. I am ready to answer questions about how this crap goes and goes down including the appointment of anti-pot crusaders to marijuana control boards!!! Be proactive not only in getting it passed but keeping it legal. Be there to tell legislators your wishes.


I was twice diagnosed with cannabis induced psychosis and yes it was the pot, the first time was when I stopped smoking after 10 years of heavy use, the second was 14 months later when I started smoking it again. And heavy Marijuana use in early adolescence has been linked to schizophrenia, which I also have, I smoked more pot in high school than anywhere else.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 25, 2019)

New Age United said:


> I was twice diagnosed with cannabis induced psychosis and yes it was the pot, the first time was when I stopped smoking after 10 years of heavy use, the second was 14 months later when I started smoking it again. And heavy Marijuana use in early adolescence has been linked to schizophrenia, which I also have, I smoked more pot in high school than anywhere else.


Well I’ve smoked a freight train load since 1964 and I’m not schizophrenic and never had a psychotic break. If you are gathering statistics. Sorry for your problems.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 25, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Well I’ve smoked a freight train load since 1964 and I’m not schizophrenic and never had a psychotic break. If you are gathering statistics. Sorry for your problems.


No I'm not talking statistics, simply pointing out that marijuana can cause psychosis and cognitive disorders, of course not everyone who smokes it heavily will suffer from these disorders that would be front page news everyday, but just as the majority of cocaine and meth users never experience psychosis they too can cause it, so too can marijuana. You didn't say anything about statistics you were implying that marijuana can not cause psychosis or any cognitive disorder.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 25, 2019)

New Age United said:


> No I'm not talking statistics, simply pointing out that marijuana can cause psychosis and cognitive disorders, of course not everyone who smokes it heavily will suffer from these disorders that would be front page news everyday, but just as the majority of cocaine and meth users never experience psychosis they too can cause it, so too can marijuana. You didn't say anything about statistics you were implying that marijuana can not cause psychosis or any cognitive disorder.


Trigger it? Perhaps. Cause it? Bring scientific research.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 25, 2019)

New Age United said:


> I was twice diagnosed with cannabis induced psychosis and yes it was the pot, the first time was when I stopped smoking after 10 years of heavy use, the second was 14 months later when I started smoking it again. And heavy Marijuana use in early adolescence has been linked to schizophrenia, which I also have, I smoked more pot in high school than anywhere else.


In this New Age you must question everything.
I'm more prone to watching my diet.

... other condiments, packaged foods, processed meat items (_chicken nuggets_, ... of _schizophrenia_, and some researchers even use the term “gluten _psychosis_ ...
https://books.google.com/books?id=kE and the link goes on forever


----------



## New Age United (Jun 25, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> Trigger it? Perhaps. Cause it? Bring scientific research.





Grandpapy said:


> In this New Age you must question everything.
> I'm more prone to watching my diet.
> 
> ... other condiments, packaged foods, processed meat items (_chicken nuggets_, ... of _schizophrenia_, and some researchers even use the term “gluten _psychosis_ ...
> https://books.google.com/books?id=kE and the link goes on forever


Yes of course I'm not a doctor just relaying what doctors and websites have told me


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 28, 2019)

I could see it being a move of desperation to hold on to power. I’ve never seen an American President so infatuated with dictatorial oppressive regimes and their “leaders” (aka rulers). I guess no one wants to admit we are in a caste system, with our rights as citizens of democracy being continually stripped in the name of the almighty dollar. I say this as someone with considerably above average means. Unfortunately, there’s a lot of corruption in our government that is so deeply ingrained that it will be extremely difficult to ever eradicate. The day of reckoning will come when we have spent ourselves into oblivion, bankrolling private jets and golf trips for our self-serving politicians, only to have ignored the fact that American influence is rapidly declining globally.

As international capitalism continues to be perverted with an unquenchable thirst for money and power among our nation’s wealthiest, eventually the majority of the world will become impoverished and left in ruin as the world’s elite flee to the relative safety of whatever corner of they world they’ve bought for themselves. In the age of the internet and global interconnectivity, one’s national alliance, especially those with nearly unlimited financial means, becomes irrelevant. 

Ultimately, however, the exploitation of the majority of humanity for the ultra-ultra-wealthy will be a travesty for the entirety of the human race. When we are all reduced back to meeting basic survival needs - finding food, clothing, shelter, and water, and when the world’s fiat currencies are finally (once again) exposed to be what they are (a massive wealth-transferring pyramid scheme and ultimately a worthless piece of paper), we’ll really see who has the grit to persevere. I’m willing to bet on yet another iteration of history in which the ordinary citizens and fabric of our collective nations rise against blatant oppression and demand liberty. And so the cycle repeats....


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 3, 2019)

DocofRock said:


> I could see it being a move of desperation to hold on to power. I’ve never seen an American President so infatuated with dictatorial oppressive regimes and their “leaders” (aka rulers). I guess no one wants to admit we are in a caste system, with our rights as citizens of democracy being continually stripped in the name of the almighty dollar. I say this as someone with considerably above average means. Unfortunately, there’s a lot of corruption in our government that is so deeply ingrained that it will be extremely difficult to ever eradicate. The day of reckoning will come when we have spent ourselves into oblivion, bankrolling private jets and golf trips for our self-serving politicians, only to have ignored the fact that American influence is rapidly declining globally.
> 
> As international capitalism continues to be perverted with an unquenchable thirst for money and power among our nation’s wealthiest, eventually the majority of the world will become impoverished and left in ruin as the world’s elite flee to the relative safety of whatever corner of they world they’ve bought for themselves. In the age of the internet and global interconnectivity, one’s national alliance, especially those with nearly unlimited financial means, becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Ultimately, however, the exploitation of the majority of humanity for the ultra-ultra-wealthy will be a travesty for the entirety of the human race. When we are all reduced back to meeting basic survival needs - finding food, clothing, shelter, and water, and when the world’s fiat currencies are finally (once again) exposed to be what they are (a massive wealth-transferring pyramid scheme and ultimately a worthless piece of paper), we’ll really see who has the grit to persevere. I’m willing to bet on yet another iteration of history in which the ordinary citizens and fabric of our collective nations rise against blatant oppression and demand liberty. And so the cycle repeats....


This country was not founded for any reason other than the wealthy here were unhappy a King over the water had power over them. They wanted the reins. The power to exploit the people instead of a foreign king having the pleasure. It’s always been about wealth and power.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 4, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> This country was not founded for any reason other than the wealthy here were unhappy a King over the water had power over them. They wanted the reins. The power to exploit the people instead of a foreign king having the pleasure. It’s always been about wealth and power.


Bottom line is England is a bunch power, greedy assholes who've tried to conquer anyone they can & succeeded here. We live in England part 2 - Free Masons came here to do as they please, yes, w/ out a king or queen to rule over them. Our constitution is made of plans they made before even coming here , shitty policies, banking system, etc. George Washington , William Penn & the rest of the Free Mason scumbags had only one intention to rule instead of being ruled. That's why they wanted to unite the states & fought the civil war & now they control our government , to them the president is just someone to lie to the people why they do their shady shit & throw up distractions while their doing it , perfect example 911 they printed it on money before it happened smh


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 6, 2019)

Here’s Trump’s old boy on agriculture. You bet they’ll be removing cannabis from Schedule I. 

“The head of the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) said on Tuesday that he’s worried strong interest in hemp could drive farmers to cultivate too much of the crop once regulations are in place.

Agriculture Secretary Sonny Perdue, who earlier this week toured a Kentucky hemp farm alongside Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY), said that there’s “a lot of interest nationwide” in hemp and that it could prove to be “a real salvation-type crop for farmers along the way.”

“But farmers are so productive, I’m concerned they may overproduce like they do a lot of things in that way and the price may go down,” he said in an interview with WLKY-TV.”

He’s not to worried about too much of any other crop. What he’s concerned with is the wealthy investors seeing a long line of healthy dividends from a tightly controlled market. With hemp! Think about the frenzy trying to let the wealthy clean up for a while before the commoners get ahold of it.


----------



## Hydroburn (Jul 7, 2019)

InTheValley said:


> Huge news people. Trump is letting States do what they wish, and Looking at Total legalization Nation wide. Seeing there is now a FDA questionnaire floating around on the web, where you can give your input on Legalization, for info on *removing from being a scheduled HERB*. You have till April 23rd to give your input. Search Tweeter for it.
> 
> This is huge win,..


yea, that never happened


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 10, 2019)

Hydroburn said:


> yea, that never happened


And it ain’t gonna happen.


----------



## smokin away (Jan 31, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just don't see trump ever doing anything to "clear things up" unless it just happens by accident, like most anything good that comes from trumps administration, purely by accident



2020 brings only clouds of smoke about Trump's policies. Please forgive me for soapboxing against him and the GOP. He has indeed flipped. Stating the other day his power to dictate the Feds power.

This article is about a raised platform. For other uses, see Soapbox (disambiguation).
For the Wikipedia policy, see Wikipedia:NOTSOAPBOX.

Historical interpreter Ross Nelson as "Professor Thaddeus Schmidlap", resident snake-oil salesman at the Enchanted Springs Ranch and Old West theme park, Boerne, Texas.


----------



## smokin away (Feb 3, 2020)

hotrodharley said:


> News flash! Pigs will fly using solar power and fart flares before lying fuck Trump pushes or endorses legal pot! The GOP would rather choke on a shit sandwich than ever endorse cannabis as a group. Only a true optimist would interpret Trump’s few responses to direct questions as him endorsing it.


 
Love your opinion. Damn truth no doubt.
Really would love to hear your opinion of this post. It needs your honest input.





__





‘Marijuana ain’t heroin’: Bernie Sanders says he’ll legalize cannabis federally if elected


Sanders emphasized the importance of creating a fair and equal opportunity industry amidst his support for cannabis reform The U.S. presidential candidate and vocal advocate for legalizing marijuana said he would take care of it himself with an executive order if he wins the White House. “When...



www.rollitup.org


----------

